
Google Launches Chrome Experiments To Showcase JavaScript Applications - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/18/google-launches-chrome-experiments-touts-javascript-processing-power/
======
cpr
I know we're looking at a technology restart here, but I still can't quite get
over the idea that we've been here before. (Xwindows, NeWS, etc.)

Still, things like Cappucino and Bespin augur some serious tectonic shifts
a-comin'.

Javascript is the new machine language. Funny.

I guess Canvas + JS is the new cross-platform UI base. (Though only something
like Cappucino actually provide a higher-level platform. Bespin's lower-level
model looks like just a (shared) editable array of strings.)

------
peregrine
Some of these are pretty cool for javascript.

